
Game Critic Uses Brilliant Workaround for YouTube's Copyright Bullshit - SonicSoul
http://kotaku.com/game-critic-uses-brilliant-workaround-for-youtubes-copy-1773452452
======
krapp
This seems like a really simply hack - I would be surprised if Jim Sterling
was the first person to figure it out.

Unfortunately, I suspect the likely end result of this is going to be more
takedowns and arbitrary channel deletions.

